# Lasagna fatty. Sept. throwdown.



## davidhef88 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cooked some chopped onions, green peppers, garlic, and baby Bella's. rolled 1 lb. of jimmy dean hot breakfast. Put all the fixings and some red sauce and some ricotta cheese and rolled it up and into the smoker. 














While it was out in the yard getting some hickory goodness I cooked the noodles cut them in half and gave them a weave. 







I learned the hard way ( twice ) that noodles don't like to stay in a weave. So I got to eat to tasty mistakes before I realized I needed some glue. The solution was shredded mozzarella. 







Baked for a few to melt it on the noodles. 

When the fatty came out of the smoker I wrapped it in the noodles and brushed it with some red sauce so the noodles wouldn't dry out when I put it in the oven for a few minutes to melt the cheesy noodle wrap to the fatty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It was very good I will most likely make one of these again. 







Thanks to everyone who gave me some votes. After seeing the competition I was surprised to even make it to the second round.  Great job done by all. 


David


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

That was one of my favorites, I love the pasta weave! Thought that was very original, Great Job!!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!!


David


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

This is one that I really wanted to taste


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 13, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> This is one that I really wanted to taste



Scar, that was my third attempt. The first two were just as tasty just not as pretty. I should have taken pics for a laugh. They were a mess. Lol. 


David


----------



## big game cook (Oct 21, 2012)

very creative. and not to mention sounds good. thanks for sharing the pics and recipe.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesomes!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 21, 2012)

What a great idea you had, I may have to try that.


----------

